# How to use OBS to adjust audio for using in Zoom or other Screen Recording?



## cekuhnen (Oct 23, 2020)

Hi all

I am familiar with Audio Hijack on macOS or Voice Meter Banana on Windows but would like to use OBS instead.
Particularly for faculty and departments with low funding (Covid-19) this would be a great cost effective and platform similar approach.


I spent the past few weeks trying to figure out how


in OBS capture the mic audio
adjust it via sound effects (noise gate etc)
send the audio to VB virtual cable
use that modified audio in Zoom.
But it seems not to work.

This is what I did:

I installed the VB Cable (https://vb-audio.com/Cable/)
I installed OBS
I added an audio input device (mic)
Set the OBS voice meter to VB Virtual cable
Set Zoom / Screencastify (recording) mic to VB cable

could any body help me what I am doing wrong?

I assume with OBS and Virtual Cable the settings in OBS in windows is the same


----------



## cekuhnen (Oct 24, 2020)

Hi Calvin

Thank you for sharing. I struggle with step 3. I do not find an NDI Tools Input

I assume you mean NDI Source? I can find the NDI Output names there


----------



## cekuhnen (Oct 24, 2020)

No worries 

could you later make a screenshot of your settings ?


----------



## cekuhnen (Oct 26, 2020)

Very nice - so the NewTek software basically is the rerouting tool for audio and video.

I was mainly looking for just capturing the mic audio adjusting it with filters and then sending it to Zoom or a recording app.

I found out that what I did wrong was having in adv audio settings the monitor and output off.

With it on the mic audio will be looped to my monitor output which is VB Cable.

What you show will be very interesting for faculty who want to use OBS also for recording mixing


----------

